# Phone call from "Wyndham Corporate Headquarters" in Washington State...who got one?



## schoolmarm (Jun 12, 2018)

Just got off the phone with a guy who claimed that he was from Wyndham Corporate in Bellingham (or Kirkland) Washington. He was calling to tell about the new programs and the news of the corporate split. I challenged him in that I thought that Wyndham's corporate offices were in New Jersey and Orlando. He claimed that they had been in Washington for years. It sounded like a call center. In reality he was trying to sell the "new" product---Club Wyndham Access.

He had the info on which deeds I owned and how many points.  Said that the NEW CWA would give me better access.  I said that CWA wasn't new, and he countered with that it was introduced in 2008.  I said that isn't new, that's 10 years. He had no clue that my MFs were much lower than CWA. 

He also said that last year was the biggest growth for Wyndham Timeshares (really?). That last year they added 16 resorts (or maybe it was 16,000 units...I kind of tuned him out at that point). Said that Wyndham timeshares were going to keep in growing with lots of new resorts but didn't say where these resorts were located.

There was NO new information given. Just a push to buy or convert to CWA.  When I said I wasn't interested he said, ok, I'll go to the next customer.

So....did any of you get a call from "corporate" in Washington?  <--is Worldmark headquartered in Washington? 

He certainly didn't have any new information.


----------



## Avislo (Jun 12, 2018)

*WorldMark, The Club*
9805 Willows Road
Redmond, WA 98052 
1-425-498-2500
Fax: 1-425-498-1960 

*WorldMark by Wyndham, Inc. Corporate Headquarters*
6277 Sea Harbor Drive
Orlando, FL 32821


----------



## Avislo (Jun 12, 2018)

"Be the first to see new *Wyndham Vacation Ownership jobs in Kirkland, WA"
*
https://www.indeed.com/q-Wyndham-Vacation-Ownership-l-Kirkland,-WA-jobs.html


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 12, 2018)

With the ability to spoof a number, the call could have come from just about anywhere.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 12, 2018)

I got a couple of calls from someone at Wyndham "Corporate" in Kirkland, WA, trying to sell me upgrades to get me to VIP Gold.  She knew my ownership as well as recent and pending reservations I had. It was also to switch to CWA; I own at Bali Hai.  Turned her down, which is a shame because it was a limited time offer and wouldn't be repeated....


----------



## Braindead (Jun 12, 2018)

I actually bought a small CWA contract through corporate sales in Kirkland, Washington


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 12, 2018)

The thing is, over the years I've received many a call claiming to be from 'Wyndham' - so much so that I distrust all incoming calls that claim this.  
Funny thing is, anytime I've tried to get them to send me their terms in writing, they never want to do so....


----------



## Eric B (Jun 12, 2018)

I did manage to get her to email the offer terms.  Didn’t buy it, though; a bit expensive.


----------

